# Dean NAMM 2020



## Zado (Dec 2, 2019)

Yeah, I know I know, you all have been waiting for this.

And that's all for now. But I'm expecting things getting cheesier.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 2, 2019)

Yay more burls


----------



## Alex79 (Dec 2, 2019)

How considerate of you to not show the headstocks. Thanks!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 2, 2019)

Alex79 said:


> How considerate of you to not show the headstocks. Thanks!


Nah that's Dean. They just posted those little teasers.


----------



## Zado (Dec 2, 2019)

Alex79 said:


> How considerate of you to not show the headstocks. Thanks!


It's not my fault!TT__TT


----------



## electriceye (Dec 2, 2019)

Why does every company have to have an aqua burl model? It's a HIDEOUS color on burls and, well, now quiet unoriginal.


----------



## manu80 (Dec 2, 2019)

so after the gradient colors we're going to burl top ? Solar, BC rich, dean....


----------



## c7spheres (Dec 2, 2019)

electriceye said:


> Why does every company have to have an aqua burl model? It's a HIDEOUS color on burls and, well, now quiet unoriginal.



It really does look like someone blew chunks or had some diahrrea in a toilet with blue water. Burls should not use this color. 

I bet all these companies just all pitch in on a huge container ship full of wood and paints and just divide it up. It does seem like they all do the same thing at the same time. If everything is so secret with new models then how do they all know what each other is doing without the public knowing? It's not a coincidence. Everyone has had this blue burl thing at this point.


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 2, 2019)

Is that a misha mansour signature 7 string blue burst burl dimebag model?


----------



## Musiscience (Dec 2, 2019)

“Hey Gibson, if you win, you get the toilet burst burl too!”


----------



## efiltsohg (Dec 2, 2019)

hopefully they add Kerry King horns to every guitar in the lineup


----------



## I play music (Dec 2, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> It really does look like someone blew chunks or had some diahrrea in a toilet with blue water. Burls should not use this color.
> 
> I bet all these companies just all pitch in on a huge container ship full of wood and paints and just divide it up. It does seem like they all do the same thing at the same time. If everything is so secret with new models then how do they all know what each other is doing without the public knowing? It's not a coincidence. Everyone has had this blue burl thing at this point.


I'd guess it's because they let their guitars produce at the same factories. And the factories suggest them every once in a while what new technique they are now able to do. Probably this year they have shown every company "hey look we can now do this burst on burls" and most of them were like "yes, let's make a model with that".


----------



## spudmunkey (Dec 2, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> It really does look like someone blew chunks or had some diahrrea in a toilet with blue water. Burls should not use this color.



you're right. It's much better when it looks like vomit in a toilet filled with blood.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 2, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> you're right. It's much better when it looks like vomit in a toilet filled with blood.


the correct term is hematemesis you uncultured swine


----------



## c7spheres (Dec 2, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> you're right. It's much better when it looks like vomit in a toilet filled with blood.



I'm not a huge fan of red over blue, but I do like this A LOT more. I don't get that toilet water vibe from it. I guess in all fairness some of the blue on burl looks ok. I've seen like literally 1 or 2 that I thought were ok looking becuase the blue was better somehow. Those looked more like space or something. Yeah, vomit and blood in toilet is much better. I like burls more when they're left natural or wood colors.


----------



## c7spheres (Dec 2, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> the correct term is hematemesis you uncultured swine


 Someone's gonna use that as a new band or album name!


----------



## spudmunkey (Dec 2, 2019)

I play music said:


> I'd guess it's because they let their guitars produce at the same factories. And the factories suggest them every once in a while what new technique they are now able to do. Probably this year they have shown every company "hey look we can now do this burst on burls" and most of them were like "yes, let's make a model with that".



This. Although, this isn't too different to any retail product, really. Buyers go to trade shows, and go from booth to booth and see what the manufacturers will be offering next year. They pick which products they want to sell, which ones they want exclusive designs for, etc, and many companies purchase from the same suppliers.


----------



## spudmunkey (Dec 2, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> the correct term is hematemesis you uncultured swine


Nuh-uh. That's if there's blood IN the vomit, you scalliwag. I'm talking about vomiting _into_ blood.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 2, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> Nuh-uh. That's if there's blood IN the vomit, you scalliwag. I'm talking about vomiting _into_ blood.


ok fine you win but I'm still trademarking hematemesis as my death metal band name


----------



## spudmunkey (Dec 2, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> ok fine you win but I'm still trademarking hematemesis as my death metal band name


OK, deal.

I'm keeping Hematochezia, though.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 2, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> OK, deal.
> 
> I'm keeping Hematochezia, though.


that's fair. I expect a whole concept album about anal trauma now though.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Dec 2, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> Someone's gonna use that as a new band or album name!



How about hemoptysis for $400, Alex?

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hemoptysis_(band)


----------



## c7spheres (Dec 2, 2019)

The906 said:


> How about hemoptysis for $400, Alex?
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hemoptysis_(band)


 Of course. Like all good names, it's already taken! : )


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 2, 2019)

IDGAF about anything you people are talking about.

Last year they were gonna release a Modifier Select Black guitar..the prototype was floating around out there but it didn't make it into production.

I NEED them to bring the Modifier back this year so I can stop searching the used sections for another. Here's hoping they do a Modifier Select. I'd prefer it not have a trem but I don't care what it has and what pickups it comes with. I'm buying it regardless


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 3, 2019)

The906 said:


> How about hemoptysis for $400, Alex?
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hemoptysis_(band)


spitting blood isn't as metal as vomiting blood though


----------



## Edika (Dec 3, 2019)

"Vomit in a toilet filled with blood" sounds like a great song title though!


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Dec 3, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> spitting blood isn't as metal as vomiting blood though



I agree.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 3, 2019)

Dean did release some very nice 7-strings last year IMHO (the classy looking ML and V 7-strings). So there's hope for some nice stuff this time around too.


----------



## Dekay82 (Dec 3, 2019)

No Razorbacks? Malarkey.


----------



## Rotatous (Dec 3, 2019)

How much do you wanna bet we'll get some fades along with that super original aqua burl finish?


----------



## Zado (Dec 4, 2019)

me likes


----------



## manu80 (Dec 4, 2019)

Ibanez and paul gilbert want their design back !
So no more mustaine V or zero ...interesting


----------



## Bdtunn (Dec 4, 2019)

manu80 said:


> Ibanez and paul gilbert want their design back !
> So no more mustaine V or zero ...interesting



theres was the one mustaine v in the custom shop section. But even in the pro models he went through there were no dimes and a few of the other guys guitars. I still wouldn’t be surprised if at nAmm we see Dave jump ship though.


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2019)

Zado said:


>




Me: Can we have PGM?
Mom: We have PGM at home
PGM at home: That fuckin thing


----------



## dr_game0ver (Dec 4, 2019)

That flame MAB is still a thing?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 4, 2019)

Cool to see the "RC" back, or whatever they're going to call it now. Accoutrements aside, those RC's ripped.


----------



## Nicki (Dec 4, 2019)

People still care about Dean?


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 4, 2019)

The Christian Martucci Sig is nice will say. 

And as Max said glad they kept the RC Design around, awesome guitars.


----------



## CapinCripes (Dec 4, 2019)

manu80 said:


> Ibanez and paul gilbert want their design back !
> So no more mustaine V or zero ...interesting


At least the vinnie Moore one has real f holes. 
Also in b4 dave jumps ship to kramer/gibson and claims to have originally designed the king v. Which is named after another dude... from ratt... nor did he have the first 24 fret one. Just getting ahead of that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 4, 2019)

I did see one Mustaine V, but it was a custom.

Guess he really is jumping ship.


----------



## manu80 (Dec 4, 2019)

I like Dean. At least it's not LP or Strat stuff....


----------



## Zado (Dec 4, 2019)

I honestly dig a couple of models in the vid, they're not super amazing, but still better than pretty much anything I've seen til now (ESP Phoenix not included).


----------



## odibrom (Dec 4, 2019)

... I hate vertical videos...

... other than that and I quite like the guitars... same thing as every one else and their mothers have done in the past...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 4, 2019)

No Modifier.....I are sad. Ah well...I'll grab an ML Select


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 5, 2019)

Some nice stuff.


----------



## beerandbeards (Dec 5, 2019)

I never did see the Karl Sanders Black Flame anywhere. I would have loved to try it.


----------



## Skullet (Dec 5, 2019)

I wish they would make an import model of that Karl Sanders V that they had on display!


----------



## Bdtunn (Dec 7, 2019)

I actually don’t mind these with exception of the burl.....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 7, 2019)

OF COURSE IT HAD TO BE FUCKING OCEAN POO BURST


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 7, 2019)

When it’s flame maple I always call it “Snorlax Burst” thanks to my wife walking by one day when I was playing a guitar with that finish and just goes “It looks like a snorlax” and kept walking. Which was cool cause I definitely did not tell her I’d gotten a new one. 

The natural ones are very nice though. 

Also I’m 99% sure there was an import Sanders for at least a few years at around $699 or so with a single pickup and a bolt-on neck. I could have sworn I was considering them a while back....


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 7, 2019)

Those need more abalone and unpainted bevels.


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 7, 2019)

And where the fuck are the evertunes and fishmans???


----------



## c7spheres (Dec 7, 2019)

Same as every company. Get rid of the inlays, bound body, and tiolet burst and you gotta winner. WTF! How come all the companies are doing this? They really are all the same company it seems. Other than that It's a nice looking guitar.


----------



## Spicypickles (Dec 7, 2019)

Bound bodies are the cats meow. Everything else can go though, I agree. Burl was barely cool, then got blown up. The bust colors on them are nearly all garbage.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Dec 7, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> OF COURSE IT HAD TO BE FUCKING OCEAN POO BURST


I really want to photoshop a Capri Sun with that flavor on it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 8, 2019)

Sewer burst aside, I actually like those guitars? It reminds me of an old Cooley sig, but with Les Paul adornments. That's actually pretty cool. I'd like to see the rest of the lineup because some of the stuff in that video looked p cool


----------



## Zado (Dec 8, 2019)

For some reason I don't hate those.


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 8, 2019)

IMO, it’s definitely a replacement to the RC line. Only now both horns “match” so it looks better. A nice clean SS shape for shredders, and block inlays just really class up a place.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 8, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> IMO, it’s definitely a replacement to the RC line. Only now both horns “match” so it looks better. A nice clean SS shape for shredders, and block inlays just really class up a place.



The later Rusty Cooley models started to look like that. They shrunked down the upper horn so it matched.


----------



## MrWulf (Dec 8, 2019)

I wonder if people that complains in these threads about these X specs and Y models asked themselves "maybe the reason why they dont produce what I want is because those models sells better and i'm only a tiny niche market"?


----------



## Musiscience (Dec 8, 2019)

Nicki said:


> People still care about Dean?


No


----------



## NeglectedField (Dec 8, 2019)

Dean are the guitar brand equivalent of one of those shitty flame workshirts.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 8, 2019)

Dean has been doing much better under Evan Rubinson, who took over from his father at the end of 17'/beginning of 18'.

The lineup has been consolidated, the custom shop/R&D department has been given more funding and freedom, and they seem genuinely more committed to making more tasteful regular production guitars with added focus on quality.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 8, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Dean has doing much better under Evan Rubinson, who took over from his father at the end of 17'/beginning of 18'.
> 
> The lineup has been consolidated, the custom shop/R&D department has been given more funding and freedom, and they seem genuinely more committed to making more tasteful regular production guitars with added focus on quality.


10000% this. Their lineups have been a lot better and is in line with their old vintage gear, where they focused more on taking vintage-style guitars, and hot-rodding the fuck out of them.


----------



## Ulvhedin (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 8, 2019)

Ulvhedin said:


>



Fuck. 

If that's reasonably priced, I want the Floyd oe


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 8, 2019)

Ulvhedin said:


>


that headstock is aids.


----------



## Spicypickles (Dec 8, 2019)

AIDS indeed. Cancer causing, in fact.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 8, 2019)

Spicypickles said:


> AIDS indeed. Cancer causing, in fact.


it is one of the worst headstocks I've ever seen. not quite james tyler level of AIDS, but stiill AIDS.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 8, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> it is one of the worst headstocks I've ever seen. not quite james tyler level of AIDS, but stiill AIDS.



Don't go on Halo's website if you consider that a really bad headstock.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 8, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Don't go on Halo's website if you consider that a really bad headstock.


oh I've seen some of their shapes. definitely hideous but still not as offensive to decent taste as the james tyler..


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 8, 2019)

Wtf that's the best Dean headstock I've ever seen. At least it's not a 3/4 size reverse flying v headstock. I'm sure that would look beautiful on a tele.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 8, 2019)

The "NashVegas" headstock probably would have been a less polarizing option:






But I don't mind the other one. I kinda like the script logo. Feels really old school.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 8, 2019)

I think the old 6-in-line looks muuuch worse personally.  just several weird angles going on.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Dec 8, 2019)

That tele headstock reminded me of this, of which I had forgotten entirely about until seeing a post in another thread.


----------



## Viginez (Dec 8, 2019)

they should definitely fix their headstocks/logos
the eagle logo works only on v-style headstocks, it's just bad on any other


----------



## Zado (Dec 9, 2019)

I LOVE that headstock


----------



## efiltsohg (Dec 9, 2019)

yeah I actually love everything about that guitar


----------



## Zado (Dec 9, 2019)

efiltsohg said:


> yeah I actually love everything about that guitar


I stuill wish it was an 80's superstrat tho


----------



## CapinCripes (Dec 9, 2019)

Only thing I dont like about that headstock is that it could be more pointy.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 9, 2019)

Zado said:


> I LOVE that headstock


Go home...you're drunk.


----------



## gunch (Dec 9, 2019)

It's not horrible, a little big maybe, the logo isn't awful at least


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 9, 2019)

Man there's some bitch-eating-crackers reactions to that headstock. It's... so inoffensive. It's not good, but it's not bad.


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 9, 2019)

I genuinely question who buys Dean these days. I've literally never seen a Dean out in the wild for the past several years. The sad part is, Dean is so close to being a decent brand. They just need to change such small things to cater to a broader audience, but sadly they never learn.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 9, 2019)

Albake21 said:


> I genuinely question who buys Dean these days. I've literally never seen a Dean out in the wild for the past several years. The sad part is, Dean is so close to being a decent brand. They just need to change such small things to cater to a broader audience, but sadly they never learn.



They still do a good amount of custom orders and the USA models fly off the shelves. 

They've been going through a big shift in management, and the second generation of Rubinson at the helm seems to be making good decisions. 

I don't think the brand will be big on the djent or ERG scene anytime soon, but that's historically never been where they've had the most success. 

The days of dozens of Dime variants, and cheapo guitars is pretty much over, thankfully.


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 9, 2019)

From the pictures they look to be taking a page from BCR’s book in the “let’s release a bunch of quality stuff without too many SKU’s and build up slowly”. 
Everyone seems to have noticed how much of the pie Schecter was able to take by just making nice looking safe instruments. And I mean safe in a good way. Quality, neat tops, good hardware.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 9, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> From the pictures they look to be taking a page from BCR’s book in the “let’s release a bunch of quality stuff without too many SKU’s and build up slowly”.
> Everyone seems to have noticed how much of the pie Schecter was able to take by just making nice looking safe instruments. And I mean safe in a good way. Quality, neat tops, good hardware.



I wanted to bring up the Schecter comparison as well. Going the route of trying to release some "safer" spec'd instruments and build up from there. Even at the time (~2013?) Schecter still had the same reputation Dean has now.


----------



## Omzig (Dec 9, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fuck.
> 
> If that's reasonably priced, I want the Floyd oe



Yep id go for one of these (wish it was 24 fret) as long as it's a 12+ radius board

Aslo i like the HS kind reminds me of the old 90's vesters CII design


----------



## Zado (Dec 9, 2019)

cwhitey2 said:


> Go home...you're drunk.


Na, I'm venetian, not a chance in hell for me to get drunk


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 10, 2019)

Zado said:


> Na, I'm venetian, not a chance in hell for me to get drunk


----------



## Surveyor 777 (Dec 10, 2019)

Just my opinion, but I like the headstock that Ulvhedin posted much more than their current headstock. Even the one that Max posted is better than the current one.


----------



## efiltsohg (Dec 10, 2019)

Surveyor 777 said:


> Just my opinion, but I like the headstock that Ulvhedin posted much more than their current headstock. Even the one that Max posted is better than the current one.


the one that Max posted is on the current Nashvegas series


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## vilk (Dec 11, 2019)

what decade was I supposed to be born in to think that painted on f holes on a solidbody electric guitar doesn't look absolutely stupid


----------



## stevexc (Dec 11, 2019)

vilk said:


> what decade was I supposed to be born in to think that painted on f holes on a solidbody electric guitar doesn't look absolutely stupid



those aren't painted


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 11, 2019)

Those are real F holes. That's a Dean? Wow it's actually nice looking... I can't even believe I'm saying that. A _nice_ looking Dean.


----------



## vilk (Dec 11, 2019)

stevexc said:


> those aren't painted


oh holy shit!


----------



## spudmunkey (Dec 11, 2019)

vilk said:


> what decade was I supposed to be born in to think that painted on f holes on a solidbody electric guitar doesn't look absolutely stupid



Probably the same decade that think these make your Mercury Tacer look cool.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 13, 2019)

Since Dean flunked on the Dec 11 reveal of their 2020 lineup...enjoy

http://online.fliphtml5.com/dxfor/hwjw/#p=1


----------



## mlp187 (Dec 13, 2019)

Holy shit some deans I am interested in! 
I'm not really into single-cuts but holy shit that quilt top thoroughbred is looking reeeeeeeal good.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 13, 2019)

I can't decide if I want a sewer burst 7 with Floyd or not. On the one hand, those look pretty cool, but on the other those sorts of guitars are looking pretty generic these days, since everyone and their sister makes a variant.


----------



## Edika (Dec 14, 2019)

That blue burst ML and V are yummyliscious!


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Dec 14, 2019)

The hell with dean! Ibanez ftw lol


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 14, 2019)

Kornfann1024 said:


> The hell with dean! Ibanez ftw lol
> 
> View attachment 75477


What's this? Explain


----------



## manu80 (Dec 14, 2019)

RG neck on a blank tweaked body from the VBT700 ?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 14, 2019)

I like the body shape. I gotta admit though without the V headstock it just doesn't look right to me


----------



## manu80 (Dec 14, 2019)

mmmm less dimebag, no more mustaine....wonder if it's the whole catalog
Honestly Dean, release the karl sander in plain black and i'm sold !
the Sanders is an import in the catalog, right ?


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Dec 14, 2019)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> What's this? Explain





manu80 said:


> RG neck on a blank tweaked body from the VBT700 ?



Kind of, i like the little notches on the VBT700 and i love the ml shape but hate deans, so i bought an rg5ex1 and had @Randy make me this body with the neck and parts...gotta get it painted and wired but i love how it feels thus far


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 14, 2019)

Kornfann1024 said:


> Kind of, i like the little notches on the VBT700 and i love the ml shape but hate deans, so i bought an rg5ex1 and had @Randy make me this body with the neck and parts...gotta get it painted and wired but i love how it feels thus far


It's nice. I'd love to see the finished project


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Dec 14, 2019)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> It's nice. I'd love to see the finished project



There a thread over in luthiery mods and customizations if u wish to follow


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 14, 2019)

The MD24 isn't too bad, I guess. The Exile Select series actually would have been pretty nice if it wasn't for those horrible block inlays. I guess another swing and a miss from Dean this year.


----------



## gunch (Dec 14, 2019)

I don’t hate any of it, Good job Dean!


----------



## Bdtunn (Dec 14, 2019)

No new mustaine models in the new catalog....hmmmm plot thickens even more so???????


----------



## Bdtunn (Dec 14, 2019)

No new mustaine models in the new catalog....hmmmm plot thickens even more so???????


----------



## Bdtunn (Dec 14, 2019)

No new mustaine models in the new catalog....hmmmm plot thickens even more so???????


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 14, 2019)

Bdtunn said:


> No new mustaine models in the new catalog....hmmmm plot thickens even more so???????



Were there any last year? I don't remember.

But still, might ring more alarm bells about that Gibson/Kramer rumor.


----------



## Bdtunn (Dec 14, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Were there any last year? I don't remember.
> 
> But still, might ring more alarm bells about that Gibson/Kramer rumor.



Yikes triple post.... 

I think they released two models with some type of graphics. They’ve always had something for him.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 14, 2019)

Bdtunn said:


> Yikes triple post....
> 
> I think they released two models with some type of graphics. They’ve always had something for him.



had to go back in time, but nope. Didn't do anything last year either.

https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/dean-2019.334035/page-2#post-4964818


----------



## Bdtunn (Dec 14, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> had to go back in time, but nope. Didn't do anything last year either.
> 
> https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/dean-2019.334035/page-2#post-4964818



huh surprising. I swore they did but I can’t even remember what I had for dinner yesterday


----------



## manu80 (Dec 14, 2019)

Last i remember were the stradi vmnt and the dystopia graphic
I liked the zero shape though


----------



## Zado (Dec 15, 2019)

https://www.deanguitars.com/query?u...kCst3lGizH5rslfB6QIe7WwIq-oB-gtno4RivDNzKVW_4

Another nice add


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 15, 2019)

Zado said:


> https://www.deanguitars.com/query?u...kCst3lGizH5rslfB6QIe7WwIq-oB-gtno4RivDNzKVW_4
> 
> Another nice add


I understand why they did it, but I wish they extended the pickguard a bit more. looks a bit too stubby.


----------



## manu80 (Dec 16, 2019)

i thought those were 2019 !


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 17, 2019)

manu80 said:


> i thought those were 2019 !



They are


----------



## shadowlife (Dec 21, 2019)

As huge Cars/Ric Ocasek fan, I still want to own a Cadillac someday, preferably solid white with 2 pickups just like Ric's.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 22, 2019)

Well, whomever it was a few years ago that said that we need more mimicry to increase competition and improve quality got their wish, I guess.

Now we have 50 ocean burst burl tops and probably 40 fades. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 22, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think the old 6-in-line looks muuuch worse personally.  just several weird angles going on.


Eh, I don't think that graphic looks very good at all on that guitar.

Then again, I don't care for graphics on guitars in general, so...



The906 said:


> That tele headstock reminded me of this, of which I had forgotten entirely about until seeing a post in another thread.


The HM Strat is an interesting guitar. Aren't they reissuing it or something?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 22, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Man there's some bitch-eating-crackers reactions to that headstock. It's... so inoffensive. It's not good, but it's not bad.


I think they're doing it because they didn't get enough attention as kids.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


I don't even know why this thing exists. It can be thrown right into the fire. If I (or frankly anyone for that matter) wanted a PGM, they'd go to Ibanez for one, not the brand's drunk, bitch ass cousin who hits his girlfriend.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Dec 22, 2019)

shadowlife said:


> As huge Cars/Ric Ocasek fan, I still want to own a Cadillac someday, preferably solid white with 2 pickups just like Ric's.


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 22, 2019)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Eh, I don't think that graphic looks very good at all on that guitar.
> 
> Then again, I don't care for graphics on guitars in general, so...
> 
> ...



If they reissue that I will buy their entire stock.


----------



## CapinCripes (Dec 22, 2019)

Church2224 said:


> If they reissue that I will buy their entire stock.


I think most people on here would have an aneurism over them being sub 25.5


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 22, 2019)

CapinCripes said:


> I think most people on here would have an aneurism over them being sub 25.5



For me it's the basswood.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 22, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> For me it's the basswood.



A lot of HMs had alder bodies, most probably since they started using it in 89' and they ran from 87' to 92'/93'.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 22, 2019)

I really wish Dean would knock it off with these ugly ass graphics but I guess they sell. I say that as an owner of this thing...I hate the finish but Modifiers are hard to come by so I'll buy it in any color I can find


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 22, 2019)

Modified Modifier with basically those graphics for Kerry King, 2020.


----------



## Chiba666 (Dec 23, 2019)

As sad as it is I would still buy one if the Schenker flame flying Vs.

I seem to have got a great quality Dean one of the black gold Vs, upgraded pups when I bought it and despite a slightly chunky neck it’s a great guitar


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 23, 2019)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Modified Modifier with basically those graphics for Kerry King, 2020.



Don't you EVER suggest shit like that again.

That being said I plan to have mine repainted. It's funny because everyone loves this guitar when I pull it out. They think it's the coolest looking thing ever, so apparently Dean is onto something


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 23, 2019)

Completely unrelated to the new lineup..here's my major gripe with Dean..

I hate a company that has a custom shop that's really just a repaint house. If all you're gonna do is give the option to change a couple things on your production models...I feel like it's not a full custom shop. UNLESS you're a name, they pretty much tell you to go screw yourself.

You can get ESP to make a guitar based on a model of your dick if you paid them enough, hell they'd even cut your pubes off and glue it on the damn thing. Anything you ask for they can do.

Dean on the other hand refuses to do custom shapes, won't do shape alterations on the guitars they have, and won't do custom versions of artist signatures EVEN THOUGH they do them themselves and post on their site. If you're someone important they'll do a custom shape..but if you're not someone they can brag about all you get is what they have in a different color with a super high price tag.

If any company did ML/Modifier shapes other than Dean I'd go with them to be honest because I don't like that preferential treatment custom shop thing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 23, 2019)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Completely unrelated to the new lineup..here's my major gripe with Dean..
> 
> I hate a company that has a custom shop that's really just a repaint house. If all you're gonna do is give the option to change a couple things on your production models...I feel like it's not a full custom shop. UNLESS you're a name, they pretty much tell you to go screw yourself.
> 
> ...



When was the last time you asked? They seemed very open to making whatever changes to the RC7 when I emailed maybe five years ago. 

Though, why not go with ESP if you know they'll build whatever?


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 23, 2019)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think they're doing it because they didn't get enough attention as kids.


Too much attention. All those participation trophies. Now they think they have to participate in everything.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 23, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> When was the last time you asked? They seemed very open to making whatever changes to the RC7 when I emailed maybe five years ago.
> 
> Though, why not go with ESP if you know they'll build whatever?



It's on their custom site what they won't do..which is totally stupid. You mainly just have 6-7 main shapes and you choose specs and color. You can't do custom shapes or custom artist sigs.

And I actually plan to go with ESP. I want a custom ML shape and I'm looking at either Moser or ESP


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 23, 2019)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> It's on their custom site what they won't do..which is totally stupid. You mainly just have 6-7 main shapes and you choose specs and color. You can't do custom shapes or custom artist sigs.
> 
> And I actually plan to go with ESP. I want a custom ML shape and I'm looking at either Moser or ESP



Get a quote directly from Dean. 

Based on what you request it seems that policy isn't exactly set in stone.

Just Google all the variations on custom ordered RC7s.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 23, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Get a quote directly from Dean.
> 
> Based on what you request it seems that policy isn't exactly set in stone.
> 
> Just Google all the variations on custom ordered RC7s.



I would think it's not set in stone because they KEEP making stuff that they say they don't do..so I wonder why they even bother saying they don't.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 23, 2019)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I would think it's not set in stone because they KEEP making stuff that they say they don't do..so I wonder why they even bother saying they don't.



I think there's a legal/contract issue.


----------



## dav43 (Dec 24, 2019)

I’ve been waiting for this one since a long long Time!!!

https://www.deanguitars.com/query?upc=818896025751

certainly my next one !!!


----------



## Zado (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Bdtunn (Jan 2, 2020)

Those new Caddy’s are pretty sweet


----------



## cardinal (Jan 2, 2020)

Glad to see the ML and V Select 7-strings are still on the site. I really like those a lot and would pick one up if I still used 7 strings a lot. Very classy looking, 22 frets.

The Vinny Moore looks awesome. I guess it's $2999 street for the USA and $1199 for the Indonesian build.


----------



## Masoo2 (Jan 2, 2020)

Love the Karl sig, been needing an NV/KV/Speed V-esque release since ESP and BC Rich effectively abandoned it

not a huge fan of the graphics though


----------



## Tuned (Jan 2, 2020)

is that an Ammott with a FR?


----------



## efiltsohg (Jan 2, 2020)

Bdtunn said:


> Those new Caddy’s are pretty sweet



I wish they had medium jumbo frets, I would buy a 3-pickup right now


----------



## Chiba666 (Jan 2, 2020)

Nice guitars there, would be interested but I’ve just picked up a made in the Czech republic Korina V


----------



## manu80 (Jan 4, 2020)

Quiet year for dime’s model....


----------



## couverdure (Jan 4, 2020)

Tuned said:


> is that an Ammott with a FR?


That's the new Karl Sanders sig.


----------



## Zado (Jan 4, 2020)

manu80 said:


> Quiet year for dime’s model....


Maybe they realized the guys' dead.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 4, 2020)

manu80 said:


> Quiet year for dime’s model....



It's been a few years since they really had a ton of Dime models. 

They've pretty much spun the ML back off as it's own line again. The Razorback is down to a single model and no more V, Stealth, or Iron Cross shapes in regular production.


----------



## Bdtunn (Jan 4, 2020)

manu80 said:


> Quiet year for dime’s model....



they are apparently reissuing the white and black camo ML


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling (Jan 4, 2020)

The new Oceanburst V and ML look hella nice!


----------



## Tuned (Jan 4, 2020)

btw, I wonder why they don't make more of the Primal Concrete Sledge model. If anything, this should be _the_ go-to model once you're done being a diehard Dime's fan. And a 7-string version would be more attractive than , say, the RC7
only make sure the floyd is recessed


----------



## manu80 (Jan 4, 2020)

I’ll wait for a sanders black and gold version


----------



## bloodjunkie (Jan 4, 2020)

It's great there's a Nile sig but it looks like a mess unfortunately.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 5, 2020)

The old bike sig used to have a fully scalloped board. Sucks that they aren’t doing that anymore. Really made the instrument unique among V’s and import options.


----------



## Viginez (Jan 5, 2020)

bloodjunkie said:


> It's great there's a Nile sig but it looks like a mess unfortunately.


black hardware would balance it out.


----------



## Zado (Jan 6, 2020)

Apparently Michael Angelo Batio left Dean in favor of Sawtooth guitars. From zero to negative one.


----------



## Metal Mortician (Jan 6, 2020)

Has Rusty Cooley fully gone to Ormsby as well?

Next year Amott will have a new deal.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 6, 2020)

Metal Mortician said:


> Has Rusty Cooley fully gone to Ormsby as well?
> 
> Next year Amott will have a new deal.


yeah Rusty is fully with Ormsby. He hasn't really done shit with Dean in years iirc.


----------



## Scordare (Jan 8, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah Rusty is fully with Ormsby. He hasn't really done shit with Dean in years iirc.



The 2018 was the last year Rusty was with Dean, so he was with them for 10 years. He was showing off the new Ormsy model last year at NAMM 2019. The new Dean Exile Series looks a lot like the RC models...


----------



## Bdtunn (Jan 17, 2020)

There’s pics of mustaine in rehearsals for the upcoming euro tour. He’s still using the deans.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 17, 2020)

Bdtunn said:


> There’s pics of mustaine in rehearsals for the upcoming euro tour. He’s still using the deans.


NO HE'S GOING TO GIBSON/KRAMER!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 17, 2020)

Bdtunn said:


> There’s pics of mustaine in rehearsals for the upcoming euro tour. He’s still using the deans.









Yup. No Gibbos.


----------



## exo (Jan 17, 2020)

That pic makes me happy, to be honest. I can think of 4 guitar companies I’d rather see Mustaine with that Gibson or one of it’s subsidiaries.

I mean, “Kramer” IS the best “Gibson” brand for Mustaine because it’s basically the red headed stepchild of the family....but...


----------

